

Ask HN: Free email with custom domain support? - sprite

What are some good free webmail providers with custom domain support?
======
ljoshua
Zoho Mail will do up to 10 users for free on one domain. They're my (less
favorable) go-to after Google and Outlook dropped their free custom domain
support.

~~~
thisisdallas
I also use Zoho. I create my email addresses, configure them to forward emails
to an @gmail account and then configure gmail to send emails from my
@customdomain.com account. I get free custom domain emails and I get to use
gmail for email management. Zoho is basically just the middleman.

------
paulb323
Try Banckle Email. They offer a free plan with custom domain support,
IMAP/POP3 and web client - plus APIs if you fancy using their service in your
app.

------
akulbe
I've been using Google for years. Love it. (with several domains)

EDIT: added comment about multiple domains

